# Best laptop to buy in USA with international warranty



## mankand007 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm travelling to USA for onsite position.

Please suggest me the best laptop I can buy there which I'm planning to use here too with good service centres after coming back.

I'll try to get the laptop in sale/discount, so don't restrict yourself with the price. However, I don't want to spend more than $800 after discount, so pls suggest laptops accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## man4714 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ihv similar requirement..
where to check if International warranty is available on a laptop if purchased in USA? & if that warranty will be honored here in India??


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jul 23, 2012)

man4714 said:


> Ihv similar requirement..
> where to check if International warranty is available on a laptop if purchased in USA? & if that warranty will be honored here in India??



Dell provides international warranty. 
Log of my chat with Dell Chat Expert.

Hope that helps. Even I'm getting one soon.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 23, 2012)

Fill this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html to let us help you better.


----------

